# Looking to buy a Bosc Monitor Lizard (basic set-up list?)



## DanZeGoon (Mar 5, 2010)

Im looking to buy a Bosc(Savannah) Monitor lizard 

not really to sure on the set up i need, there seems to be alot of stuff to get,
could anybody tell me what basic set up i need please?

much appreciated if anyone could help =]


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/6970-bosc-monitor-care-sheet.html

have a look at that.


----------



## DanZeGoon (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks thats cleared up alot of questions


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

CARESHEET BOSC MONITOR not sure how accurate it is as i am not a monitor keeper but its is a british one so should be reliable:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't underestimate the amount they will eat, can cost >£10 a week in feeders alone.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

pk93 said:


> CARESHEET BOSC MONITOR not sure how accurate it is as i am not a monitor keeper but its is a british one so should be reliable:2thumb:


Most of that is drivvle mate. 

savannahmonitor.org read everything in detail then do it again before considering getting a bosc also read the sticky... so you want a savannah monitor :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jarvis and charlie said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/6970-bosc-monitor-care-sheet.html
> 
> have a look at that.


another pretty much useless caresheet.


----------



## DanZeGoon (Mar 5, 2010)

cheers ive read up on Savannahmonitors.org a few times already but i'll still keep going over it untill its all drilled in =]

ive read the sticky aswell a few times over, Glad to see people are actually concerned for these lizards.

thanks for the help .very much appreciated


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

No problem mate most of the caresheets out there are outdated and from a time where nothing was known about there ecology in the wild


----------

